# Westell Versalink Model 327W port settings



## krauss (Jul 25, 2005)

How do you open and close ports in Westell Versalink Model 327W modem/router?? Keep getting disconnected from DC++ hub.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

P2P support is not allowed here due to forum rules.


----------

